

BaxoBeat - mooritexxx
http://www.baxobeat.com

======
mooritexxx
Hello fellow Music lovers,

My name is Sal and I've been working on a web-based music project for months
now. This website requires alot of testing before it can be released to the
public. I am planning to keep this project invitation only, so this might be a
good time to be one of the first to test drive this service , and give
feedback.

Name of the project: BaxoBeat.com

Featured on:

<http://www.launchfeed.com/launches/view/1332314865>
<http://startupli.st/BaxoBeat> [http://www.gamma-tester.com/startup-
site/view/url/baxobeat.c...](http://www.gamma-tester.com/startup-
site/view/url/baxobeat.com/) <http://wikindu.com/baxobeat.com>
<http://www.ziipa.com/view/BaxoBeat> <http://www.netwebapp.com/view/BaxoBeat>
<https://www.younoodle.com/startups/baxobeat>
<http://www.listio.com/web20/app/Baxobeat/>
<http://www.betapunch.com/startups/view/51>
<http://venturebeatprofiles.com/company/profile/28705>

Description: BaxoBeat allows users to share their favorite music links
(YouTube,Sound-cloud,...) with the people of their choice, in private or
public groups. All you need to do is invite a couple of kind people with a
good taste of music to the group and VOILA! you have a nice flow of songs
coming to you everyday. This way, not only you will benefit from the songs,
but also all the members benefit too.

The best part? you can create/manage playlists from the new songs, on the
Cloud. :)

In other words:

Imagine a Facebook group called "My Music" where it has 40 friends/members .
each member shares music video links (Youtube, Sound-cloud, ...) on daily
basis for other members to enjoy.

Plan:

1\. Reach 500 invite request (currently at ~350) 2\. Release the first beta
3\. take notes from your feed backs and then we'll go from there :D

you can request an invite by clicking here.

Please post any concerns/questions on this thread and I'll try my best to
answer them all.

